# Membership renewal



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

I joined for 1 years membership in Nov 2008.

I have so far recieved 4 issues of the mag.

Do I recieve a notification of my renewal and will this be in Nov or after the next issue of the mag??

Thanks Jay


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I think you are due for one more mag. you should get a renewal letter then. you can renew at anytime, we keep track of your account by the magazines you are owed...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Your membership expires with issue 21 so you will get one more mag


----------

